# My new soap cutter - I've made



## Twiggy (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Guys! I want to show you my soap cutter I’ve made myself! I’m so happy with how it turn out  What do u think? Just in a case you think is too big – I wanted it BIG! Is 65 cm on 35 cm – so is like 25.5’’ on 13.7’’ 
When I’ll actually use it for the first time I will know what and where is missing, I think some little parts will be added, but that big service I like a lot


----------



## Susie (Oct 4, 2014)

That looks awesome!  

The only thing I think you might want will be a piece of wood or something on the side closest to you to keep the soap from sliding out from under the wire.


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 4, 2014)

I was going to say the same thing. Just a narrow strip of wood to ensure that it all stays straight.


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks  The stripe is already prepared, and waiting to be installed, but first I need to see where I want it, from left or right... Closest to me - that may be a thought!


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 4, 2014)

Good job


----------



## Susie (Oct 4, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Thanks  The stripe is already prepared, and waiting to be installed, but first I need to see where I want it, from left or right... Closest to me - that may be a thought!



You are going to be pulling the wire downward(toward you), so the strip of wood will stop it from moving that way.  And you are not going to want it all the way to the edge.  Just move it out about an inch or so to give the end of the handle some space.

I would also go ahead and mark measurements right on the platform, so that when you go to cut, you just line the end of the loaf up with the correct measurements, and bring the handle down.


----------



## LBussy (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice job!


----------

